

Snowden warnt vor Industriespionage durch Geheimdienste - Errorcod3
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/edward-snowden-warnt-vor-geheimdienst-industriespionage-a-1032858.html

======
morpheous
Bitte, wir sprechen nicht Deutsche!

~~~
et2o
Kein _

~~~
cardiffspaceman
Sie sind ein Angel.

------
Errorcod3
Snowden says that NSA analysts underlie no oversight. They can search after
what they want, without any oversight or assesment. He says that industrial
espionage from NSA is a reality.

~~~
pyvpx
unfortunately there is a wealth of substantiated and credible history that
shows just about all state-level espionage outfits engage in, if not focus on,
industrial espionage.

the US certainly didn't put a man on the moon with a clean room
implementation...

~~~
Zigurd
"They all do it" is not a compelling argument. The Latvian state surveillance
potato is about as much a match for the NSA as Latvian air power (two unarmed
helicopters) is for the USAF. There are places that have very low levels of
surveillance simply because their governments, no matter how perfidious their
intentions, haven't got the gear.

They're not using those helicopters to fly Stingrays over Riga. That would
burn the whole spying budget in a week. Compare that to the number of PDs in
the US that have multiple aircraft that, in fact, are flying Stingrays around
collecting our whereabouts.

We are objectively less free, and have vastly less privacy, than many other
countries. And for what?

